# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Фотошопу объявили войну....

## magistr

Ученые из элитного Дартмутского колледжа (США) предложили шкалу для оценки ретушированных в программе Photoshop фотографий. Многие страны собираются ввести обязательные пометки для отредактированных снимков в журналах и рекламе. Маркировка нужна, чтобы не вызывать у читателей глянца комплекс неполноценности.

http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=380133

текст:

Если судить по снимкам в глянцевых журналах, знаменитости никогда не выглядят плохо. У них не бывает морщин и мешков под глазами, а улыбка всегда белоснежная. Это происходит из-за того, что фотографии в таблоидах всегда подвергаются обработке. Впрочем, есть шанс, что этому обману скоро придет конец. Ученые из США и Европы призывают издания указывать степень ретуширования публикуемых ими фотографий, пишет британское издание Independent.

Журналисты не исключают, что не за горами тот день, когда рядом с фотографией той или иной знаменитости глянцевые журналы будут публиковать также степень "цифрового ретуширования", которому подвергался снимок. Исследователи из американского колледжа Дартмут в штате Нью-Гэмпшир при поддержке европейских коллег разработали специальную компьютерную программу, которая моментально определяет степень "модификации" той или иной фотографии, присуждая ей значение от 1 до 5. Чем выше цифра – тем лучше дизайнеры и бильд-редакторы потрудились над обликом знаменитости.

Американские ученые Хани Фарид и Эрик Ки утверждают, что их программа приводит отретушированный снимок к его первоначальному виду. Иными словами, у читателя есть возможность увидеть, как выглядят их кумиры без цифрового грима. Протестировав программу на фотографиях различных знаменитостей, Фарид и Ки были шокированы, насколько серьезными порой могут быть такого рода "пластические операции". Доходило до того, что у некоторых актеров, снимавшихся полуобнаженными, пропадали массивные жировые складки, а 60-летние артисты начинали выглядеть так, будто им снова двадцать пять.

По словам программистов, медицинские организации всего мира проявляют все большую обеспокоенность повальной модой на сильно отретушированные снимки. Врачи утверждают, что читатели (особенно, подростки), стараясь подражать своим "идеальным" кумирам, садятся на изнурительные диеты, а также постоянно испытывают нервное напряжение, чем серьезно портят себе здоровье. Как физическое, так и психическое.

Поэтому Хани Фарид и Эрик Ки уверены, что их "шкала ретуширования" поможет многим людям сберечь свои нервы. Ученые не призывают полностью запретить "Фотошоп", ведь практика ретуширования снимков существует столько же, сколько существует сама фотография. Просто важно дать понять читателям, что их кумиры – точно такие же люди, как и они сами. И важно научиться принимать людей не только с их достоинствами, но и с недостатками, говорят ученые.

----------


## Янек

> Ученые из элитного Дартмутского колледжа (США) предложили шкалу для оценки ретушированных в программе Photoshop фотографий. Многие страны собираются ввести обязательные пометки для отредактированных снимков в журналах и рекламе. Маркировка нужна, чтобы не вызывать у читателей глянца комплекс неполноценности.



Чисто  Американский подход. Сделать деньги из воздуха. Я так думаю. Может и есть какой то глубокий смысл и польза  от этого нововведения, но я его не вижу. :Blink:

----------


## ладушка777

Во многом они правы: мы скоро совсем отойдем от реальности и будем жить в суррогатном мире!

----------


## DJ_Andrey

Не думаю что это появится у нас! Наши знают что и как делается! Ведь люди специально нанимают фотографов что бы они сделали и обработали снимки!

----------


## Mcandryu

Они правы!

----------


## cyprus

инструмент не виноват, топором можно и дрова рубить и старух-проценщиц метелить )

----------


## photolook

прошло более 2х лет, индекс ретуши фотографий в журналах не появился, зато во многих журналах теперь есть фотопроекты реальных девушек, без ретуши вообще. back to nature  :Yes4:

----------


## magistr

ну толчок был, как его решили - дело другое.

----------


## Kladewa1

да, фотошоп уже не рулит. И на психику действительно влияет глянец. У нас сейчас завышенные стандарты по поводу внешнего мира. А внутренний отходит на второй план.. Но! каждый сам выбирает что в себе взращивать.. ))

----------


## Andes

Я понять не могу, а зачем, просто фотошоп только на 10% используется конкретно для ретуши.. остальное это всякая мелочь от создания шаблонов сайти и полиграфии до текстур на 3Д модели.. итд итд итд

----------

